
Ask HN: Can Dynamo DB Handle Google? - iamAtom
Hypothetical question lets say if google migrate their data store to Dynamo DB. Is AWS powerful enough to handle google scale ?
======
hilalh
To what Google product are you actually referring? Search, Gmail, Calendar?
All of their products? How are you going to design the tables? Do you have any
clues regarding what's going on with the current setup?

~~~
iamAtom
Let's say just search engine.

~~~
hilalh
It is possible to build a crawler and store its data on DynamoDB, but you have
to consider multiple issues when dealing with scale such as Google. E.g How
much of the data is going to stay in DynamoDB and what is going to be
offloaded to say S3 for example? What are you using DynamoDB for? Storing
crawled info? Storing meta data of crawled sites? Scheduling your crawling? I
would suggest you to look up crawling with Python / Node.js & DynamoDB, it
might better answer your questions.

